# Trilinatus Beauty!



## Corydora_FREAK (Feb 21, 2007)

This is one of my 2 Corydoras Trilinatus! I love them and i finally got a picture of her when she is full of eggs and her emerald gill covers are all lit up!


----------



## Ironhead (Dec 7, 2007)

*Corydoras*

Hey, I am moving to NM next year...2012...I saw some old posts about you living in NM. I'm building a home east of ABQ near Estancia. I breed several species of Cory. I've had aquaiums since 1962 ..:-0..meams I'm old 

At some point I would like to find more cory people in NM. 

I have cories that friends have brought me from S Am. Paralellus, C-45, 

I have lots of wild caught breeders...duplicarius, oiapoquensis, gossei, sterbai,

S. barbatus, S kroni, Aspidoras C35, 

the "black" form of shultzi

PM me if you get this 
Mike


----------

